# Algunas fotos nocturnas de Lima



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Algunas fotos nocturnas que tengo de Lima, la mayoria las tome yo, las cuatro ultimas me las jugo un amigo de la universidad.

*Arbol de navidad en Miraflores con Saga Falabella al fondo* 

























*Miraflores* 

















*Chorrillos* 

















*Casino New York* 









*Auditorio de la Ricardo Palma* 

















*Aeropuerto Jorge Chavez* 









*Renault San Miguel* 









*Via Expresa del Callao*


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Buenas fotos, una pregunta, ya estan están cobrando en ese peaje?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Buenas fotos, una pregunta, ya estan están cobrando en ese peaje?



solo en dirección a san miguel, en dirección al aeropuerto es gratis, es decir, cobran solo en uno de los sentidos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos causita! La via expresa de Faucett está bravaza!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uupa...me hiciste acordar....la plata que tenga la voy a gastar en un tripode....para poder tomar buenas fotos de noche en este viaje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh ta chvre que hayas tomado fotos a chorrillos, buenas fotos!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> uupa...me hiciste acordar....la plata que tenga la voy a gastar en un tripode....para poder tomar buenas fotos de noche en este viaje



Tenìa q ser...

Muy buenas tus fotos Filter, no tienes mas del aeropuerto de noche???? eso me trae recuerdos  

Excelentes contribuciones


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Buenas fotos! Gracias por pasar por la via expresa chalaca.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE BUENAS LAS FOTOS FILTER, ESTAN EXCELENTES SOBRE TODO LA DEL ARBOLITO EN MIRAFLORES CON SAGA DE FONDO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenas fotos, se ve bien ese saga nuevo con su iluminacion !


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

esta bacan el casino new york...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que chevres fotos, me gustan las del árbol. En San Isidro tb hay uno, en el Jockey tb, nose donde más.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

aún, no sé, cuando iré a Lima, pero tengo unas ganas locas de ver el via expressa de Faucett.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

weeenas!!! excelentes fotos filter :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

¿cuales, son estás avenidas?


faucett con cúal??. argentina???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bacán Filter.


----------



## XgaX (Nov 17, 2005)

Hola, muy bonita lima por la noche, me gustó mucho ese faro...

allá todavía hay omnibus???
y qué es eso de falabella, un centrico comercial?


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

XgaX said:


> Hola, muy bonita lima por la noche, me gustó mucho ese faro...
> 
> allá todavía hay omnibus???
> y qué es eso de falabella, un centrico comercial?


omnibus? :| falabella es una tienduch.... :hahaha: .... una tiendita :hahaha: CC es otra cosa


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Filter said:


> Algunas fotos nocturnas que tengo de Lima, la mayoria las tome yo, las cuatro ultimas me las jugo un amigo de la universidad.
> 
> *Arbol de navidad en Miraflores con Saga Falabella al fondo*
> 
> ...


 kay: mostras tus fotasas Filter


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, Filter!
Pacolam: ese puente es uno que se ha construido cerca del río Rímac, en la avenida Morales Duárez:


----------

